# What is in your chainsaw tool box?



## I LOVE FIREWOOD (Sep 29, 2008)

I am a home owner that cuts and burns firewood, just wondering what should be in my saw tool box? Thanks


----------



## RAYINTOMBALL (Sep 29, 2008)

I LOVE FIREWOOD said:


> I am a home owner that cuts and burns firewood, just wondering what should be in my saw tool box? Thanks



Hey welcome aboard AS I LOVE FIREWOOD. I have files, file holder, raker gage, brush to clean around oil and gas caps before opening, e-clips, extra bar nuts, wd40, swrench, screwdriver, pliers, spark plug, small carb screwdriver, pair of reading glasses( I always lose mine)and a partridge in a pair tree. OK I made the last part up. But you get the picture.


----------



## laynes69 (Sep 29, 2008)

Files, Air filters, I have a little 12v sharpener. Plugs, gloves, saw wrench.


----------



## PA Plumber (Sep 29, 2008)

As mentioned above, and...

If you want bare essentials?

Extra chains, ear plugs, some sort of tool or hacksaw blade for cleaning out the bar groove when you replace a chain, scrench, etc.

I do have oodles of stuff for going out to cut. Some of it hardly every gets used, some every time.


Welcome to AS.


----------



## AOD (Sep 29, 2008)

Most of the stuff already mentioned, files, a scrench, sprocket greaser, screwdrivers, needlenose pliers, first aid kit, duct tape, some water, munchies and of course a bottle opener!


----------



## adamc (Sep 29, 2008)

I carry most of the stuff listed plus the following:

Plastic wedges for felling and preventing pinched bars while bucking

An Epi-pen (I'm allergic to yellow jacket stings)

Work gloves

Band-aids

My chainsaw toolbox is a 5 gallon bucket with a set of hang on pockets that kind of looks like a tool belt. They are available at Home Depot and Lowes.
Home Depot and Lowes also have tool bags that make very nice chainsaw tool bags. They are long enough to hold extra bars and wide enough to hole a one gallon gas can. Lots of pockets for files, etc.

Adam


----------



## cityevader (Sep 30, 2008)

I have everything separated wonderfully. 

Files in the truck glove box. Gas/oil in the toolshed. Gloves out on the woodpile. Stiff-bristled brush in the toolbox. Earmuffs hanging on the splitter's lever. Screnches are...are...rats!


----------



## wdanforth (Sep 30, 2008)

First get a rubber made type container with a snap on lid. Everything in one place. Gloves, round and flat files, small stiff plastic brush, small wire brush, spare spark plugs and air filters, plastic wedges and small sledge hammer, cloth towel, small roll of paper towels, scrench, extra chains in original boxes or freezer zip locks well labeled, dawn spray dish soap, wd40, extra 2-stroke oil and pliers.

My friends are amazed by my chainsaw box. The key is to always keep it together. Grab the saws, gas mix, bar oil and saw box and your set.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 30, 2008)

My box is a milk case. Just the size for my ammo box tool kit, 1 gal gas, 1 gal bar oil, 4 plastic wedges (the steel ones ride behind the spare). Ammo box holds 3 spare chains (2 saws go every time), extra cable shackles, carb screwdriver. Scrench (rides with the steel wedges so I don't have to dig out the tool box for a quick adjust). 

Not really equipped to sharp chains in the field. I figure if I burn through 5 chains in one session, I need to quit anyhow.

Lots of cable, chains, snatchblocks, tow straps, PPE, etc., etc., ride in the cab.

Harry K


----------



## Soilarch (Sep 30, 2008)

Lets see:

Scrench
files
file guide
raker file
brush for oil/gas cap area and sprocket cover
extra chains (2)
Carb-size screwdriver
2 one-gallon size things of 2-stroke oil
rags
Ear plugs
Bucking Wedge

That all fits in one of those 30 cal ammo boxes 

Then you have a gallon of b/c oil, 2 gallon gas can, saw, a felling axe, a monster maul, 3 wedges and a 6# maul and a cooler in the back of truck as well.

Usually a can of PB blaster as well.

Man, that sounds like a TON but the wedges, axe/mauls, don't really take up space. The saw, oil and gas and ammo box are kept against the tailgate with a 1" ratchet strap and the PB blaster and cooler just get thrown around and ignored...until I"m thirsty.


----------



## StihltheOne (Sep 30, 2008)

What they said (everyone) and I keep a good wire brush for removing dirt clumps from the bottom logs.


----------



## JackD_ME (Sep 30, 2008)

pretty much everything listed above plus some jerky, something chocolate, empty coffee cups & registration . . . my "tool-box" is my '89 Toyota pickup and I can usually get it within 40 (or so) yards of what I'm cutting.

I also keep the peavy & Fiskars splitter, extra T-shirt and socks behind the seat.


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Sep 30, 2008)

Dont forget the B F H!!


----------



## iowawoodcutter (Sep 30, 2008)

I have a greenlee toolbox, in it I keep (locked)...

1. MS460
2. 40cc craftsman
3. Files, guides
4. Scrench
5. Mingo Marker and paint for it
6. Extra bars and chains.
7. PPE


----------



## ray benson (Sep 30, 2008)

wdanforth said:


> First get a rubber made type container with a snap on lid. Everything in one place. Gloves, round and flat files, small stiff plastic brush, small wire brush, spare spark plugs and air filters, plastic wedges and small sledge hammer, cloth towel, small roll of paper towels, scrench, extra chains in original boxes or freezer zip locks well labeled, dawn spray dish soap, wd40, extra 2-stroke oil and pliers.
> 
> My friends are amazed by my chainsaw box. The key is to always keep it together. Grab the saws, gas mix, bar oil and saw box and your set.



Same here, a 14 gallon Rubbermaid tub. Add a hatchet and first aid kit.


----------



## bruce56BB (Sep 30, 2008)

i use a fairmont creamery milk crate with-
1 gal gas can for saw
1 gal gas can for splitter
2 xtra chains
1 syrup bottle for bar oil
pliers
file
shop rag
scrench
small screwdriver


----------



## johnha (Sep 30, 2008)

-Extra bottle of oil mix
-Spare chain
-Scrench
-Files
-Tachometer
-Spare Air Filter

and what to me has become the neatest little gadget since sliced bread, the Carlton File o' Plate.


----------



## avalancher (Sep 30, 2008)

I found one thing really cool the other day, another use for a scrench! Came out of the local store, hit the key, and got a click!
Popped the hood, loose battery connection. And of coarse my toolbox was not under the rear seat. Dug around the cutting box hoping to find a monkey wrench or vice grips, natta one. But did spot the scrench. Low and behold, its the same size as the battery nuts! Tightened it up and down the road we went.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 30, 2008)

The bare minimum would be
3/8" ratchet 
7/16 deep well socket for Super 2 bar
1/2 deep well socket for Patriot bar
5/8 deep well socket for Mac bar and sparkplugs
3/16" screwdriver for bar adjustments. I slip the bigger sockets over this.
3/32" screwdriver for jet adjustments. The smaller socket goes over this one.
Oregon file guide w/file
spare file
all wrapped up in my ex's favorite kitchen towel for a grease rag.

Extra chains are in blister packs, soaking in 30 weight under the seat. Ropes and chains are usually laying over the transmission hump. A tool box goes along for just in case anything unexpected comes up.


----------



## abohac (Sep 30, 2008)

I LOVE FIREWOOD said:


> I am a home owner that cuts and burns firewood, just wondering what should be in my saw tool box? Thanks



Spare chains, files, spare bar nuts, raker gauge, toothbruch to clean around caps, pliers, Cresent wrench, scrench, putty knife, small srew driver for carb, bar grease gun, flat file.


----------



## olyman (Sep 30, 2008)

i dont carry a screwdriver anymore--i just hollow ground the end of my file to flat screwdriver--as its hard--works great for the bar adjust tightening--and beats the h out of a screwdriver---


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 30, 2008)

Okay you ask, Of course i like pics. I promised to be more user friendly for dial up. So ya gotta open the pics.

This one i take if the wood is a long way off.

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii51/rlevns/motorcycles005-2.jpg

This one i always take. The top lid has spare plugs, extra bar nuts

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii51/rlevns/motorcycles002-2.jpg

The top half of the box contains, Screnches, ratchets, pliers and odds and ends.

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii51/rlevns/motorcycles.jpg

The bottom is spare chains, Stump vise, Files and guides and some other stuff.

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii51/rlevns/motorcycles001-2.jpg

Finally some new wedges and my old rusty hemet. Now this is not all i take but it's part of what's in the box.

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii51/rlevns/motorcycles003-2.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii51/rlevns/motorcycles004-2.jpg


----------



## chainsawaddict (Sep 30, 2008)

I never go cutting without an axe.

First aid kit.
wedges, plastic and steel
maul
bar nuts...life sucks if you lose one
scrench
carb screwdriver
chain files
chains
bar oil
2cycle mix
plenty of water
and of course, gracie, my german sheperd who has learned to load wood as I cut. Im gonna miss that dog a lot some day...


----------



## jetskiman (Sep 30, 2008)

wdanforth said:


> First get a rubber made type container with a snap on lid. Everything in one place. Gloves, round and flat files, small stiff plastic brush, small wire brush, spare spark plugs and air filters, plastic wedges and small sledge hammer, cloth towel, small roll of paper towels, scrench, extra chains in original boxes or freezer zip locks well labeled, dawn spray dish soap, wd40, extra 2-stroke oil and pliers.
> 
> My friends are amazed by my chainsaw box. The key is to always keep it together. Grab the saws, gas mix, bar oil and saw box and your set.



what is the dawn spray soap for?


----------



## E&R_firewood (Sep 30, 2008)

In my large olive drab vietnam era ammo box one will find:

spare chains, grease gun, files, file guides, break n' mend chain repair tool, wd-40, felling wedges, screnches, sandpaper, Jb-weld, length of starter rope, bar nuts, tube of rtv, carb adjustment screwdriver, spark plugs, spare air filters, length of fuel line, fuel filters, roll of steel tying wire, hammer, fire extinguisher, leatherman tool, select sockets, ratchet and set of folding hex keys . . . behind the truck seat is a small folding army surplus shovel and my fiskars axe . . . that's it i believe


----------



## highsiera (Oct 1, 2008)

*emergency*

most of the same items listed above, in a recycled 5 gal USG bucket. do keep krazy glue and 2 Kotex in the glove box. Thank god never had to use either.


----------



## wdanforth (Oct 1, 2008)

jetskiman said:


> what is the dawn spray soap for?



I use it to clean POS ebay saws I buy for projects. Cuts the grease. Works well with the small plastic scrub brush.


----------

